# Excel Last Saved by in Properties



## andrewg (Jun 16, 2000)

OK...here goes. I am wondering if anyone knows if there is a function within excel that will capture and display within a cell the "last saved by" users name within the excel properties/statistics display.

To word it a different way...When a person goes to file/prperties/statistics there is a field displayed called "last saved by" this filed displays a user name. I am wondering if ther is a way to capture that info directly into a cell in the spreadsheet using a function, I realise that I could just use a macro but I was wondering if there was already a function...

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I am using Excel 2000, and searched in the help for something like this. Dreamboat should be able to tell you more, but I did find some useful tips for this type of thing.
These are the topic headers in Help:

View workbook changes made by other users

View workbook changes for a particular date, user, or range of cells

View the history of all changes to a workbook

Here are the details for the second one I posted:



> View workbook changes for a particular date, user, or range of cells
> On the Tools menu, point to Track Changes, and then click Highlight Changes.
> Show Me
> 
> ...


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

(thanks, *buddy*)

I felt obligated to find out how.
Unfortunately, this requires code, which will prompt the person opening the file that they must enable macros. If they don't, this won't work.

Here's the custom function that needs to go into a new module in the VBE window of the file:

Function LstSvBy() As Variant
Application.Volatile
LstSvBy = ActiveWorkbook.BuiltinDocumentProperties(7)
End Function

Then, in the cell where you want the last saved by name to appear, you put:

=lstsvby()


----------



## andrewg (Jun 16, 2000)

thanks for the help guys, the solutions are much appreciated...


----------

